# ISO advice/help serving potato dumplings



## joesfolk (Nov 6, 2010)

I was given a boxed mix for potatoe dumplings.  You mix them up and boil them for 20 minutes.  Easy enough but I don't know what to serve them with.  I'm thinking maybe I should simmer them in some chicken stock instead of water.  The name (or words) on the box say Rohe Klobe.  It also says product of Germany.  Is anyone familiar with this product or familiar with a home made potatoe dumpling?  What do I serve it with?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 6, 2010)

I ate them in Nurnberg last month, they were stuffed with fried croutons and speck, they were served with a big chunk of slow roast shoulder pork on the bone and plenty of good gravy.

I love dumpling with any braised meat with good gravy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 6, 2010)

Tossed in some browned butter with crumbled fried sage leaves would good too.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 6, 2010)

Or mixed with a handful of grated cheese, too. 

They sound wonderful. What a gift!


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, I simmered the dumplings in chicken broth and instead of the crouton I thought a little chicken stuffing might be more flavorful.  I served it with sauteed chicken and a pan gravy.  Altogether a totally forgetable meal.    But I can see where some folks might consider the potatoe dumplings to be a comfort food.  It just didn't do it for me.  Maybe they are better when cooked from scratch instead of from a mix.  On the plus side my family was willing to try them even though it was pretty much a new food for them.   They hate it when I "experiment" on them.  For my money I think I'll just go with my standard flour dumplings, all light and fluffy.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 6, 2010)

When done right potato dumplings can be wonderful.  They are different from flour dumplings.  I have used the mix before.  They are not by themselves very flavorful so you need to have a strong gravy with them.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 7, 2010)

Joe do you mean Gnocchi or the big central european p/dumplings?


----------



## vitauta (Jun 22, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Okay, I simmered the dumplings in chicken broth and instead of the crouton I thought a little chicken stuffing might be more flavorful.  I served it with sauteed chicken and a pan gravy.  Altogether a totally forgetable meal.    But I can see where some folks might consider the potatoe dumplings to be a comfort food.  It just didn't do it for me.  Maybe they are better when cooked from scratch instead of from a mix.  On the plus side my family was willing to try them even though it was pretty much a new food for them.   They hate it when I "experiment" on them.  For my money I think I'll just go with my standard flour dumplings, all light and fluffy.



if  you are anticipating light and fluffy when cooking potato dumplings, you will be disappointed for sure i promise you. rather, they have a wondrous glutinous, dense, compact texture.  we sometimes make a big deal about foods that are not particularly exploding with flavor on their own, such as pasta, pollenta, couscous and yes, dumplings.  their success often depends on being paired with the right gravies, stews and roasted meats.  if you are still in an experimental mood, you might try a good potato pancake mix - latkes, so simple and quick, ready in mere minutes. you will be instantly rewarded with a big huge flavor payoff!!  (especially if you happen to have some pure maple syrup on hand, good quality applesauce, or both)


----------

